# A police pen



## MikePittman (Feb 18, 2008)

Here is a Euro Pen made of walnut I made for a friend of mine I work with.  He is a Sgt who works with me.  The stripes, shoulder patch, and badge are his.


----------



## JohnU (Feb 18, 2008)

Another Nice Pen Mike!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## Penmonkey (Feb 18, 2008)

Very nice, I love it.


----------



## R2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Bet he's pleased!![]


----------



## Stevej72 (Feb 18, 2008)

Mike, you did a great job on that pen!


----------



## Kalai (Feb 18, 2008)

Mike, nice pen, I like the badge too  Aloha.

Kalai


----------



## ahoiberg (Feb 18, 2008)

great work. how did you get the badge and stripes in there? i bet he's pleased as punch.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice work Mike!!


----------



## Mather323 (Feb 19, 2008)

Great work on your pen, I am sure he will be pleased!


----------



## Ligget (Feb 19, 2008)

Fantastic![]


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice.  Those are decals?  Makes a very personal gift.


----------



## johncrane (Feb 19, 2008)

Kick a goal Mike![]


----------



## medemt (Feb 19, 2008)

Mike,
That pen has to be one of the coolest things I have seen done on a pen since I became interested in turning. I am a firefighter and would really like to do something like that for my buddies. 

This pen warrants a tutorial!!!! [] If you have the time I would really like to know how you did this. I am quite new to pen turning and I am always looking to learn new techniques and methods.

Once again, awesome job. Your friend has to be impressed!

Dan


----------



## MikeD (Feb 19, 2008)

That really is different. Great job.


----------



## England14 (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pen!  I too would like to know how you did it.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## plomanto (Feb 19, 2008)

GREAT! ! I am sure your friend will love it. I am in line to hear how you did it


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 19, 2008)

Now that's interesting, Mike. I'm sure he'll like it. [^]


----------



## woody0207 (Feb 19, 2008)

That pen is awesome. Very unique.

I too vote for a tutorial!


----------



## B727phixer (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice job, looks really cool.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 19, 2008)

Very impressive, great pen.


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 19, 2008)

Very cool.  I didn't know those badges were small enough to fit on a pen.  Why does Kettering sound familiar?  Is that Cincinatti?  Seems like that's part of my Sunday route.  If so, I better get that cops name so if I get pulled over I can have some leverage to get out of a ticket.


----------



## Tanner (Feb 19, 2008)

For crying out loud, that is way too cool!!  I need to make one of those and keep in the glove box in case I get pulled over.[:0]


----------



## wjskip (Feb 19, 2008)

Great looking pen.  It seems a little small compared to some of your posts!


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 19, 2008)

Truly wonderful work . Thank you for sharing it with us . And PLEASE , PLEASE do tell us how you did it . Hats off to you for doing the work for a friend . Hope he appreciates you as well as the pen .


----------



## Ozzy (Feb 20, 2008)

WOW!!! Very nice.


----------

